# Bahrain Grand Prix - Grosjean - WOW



## nbray67

So so glad to see Grosjean walk away from that horrific crash just now.

How the eck he walked away from that I'll never know as his ****pit has literally just pierced straight through the barriers, cutting his car completely in half.

The safety tech in those cars, especially the Halo has literally saved his life and stopped him being decapitated.


----------



## Kerr

As soon as I seen it I thought the worst. 

With a crash like that I'm amazed he's fine according to reports.


----------



## muzzer

I haven't seen it as the misses is watching Christmas films but it does sound a bad one and glad he has walked away relatively unscathed.
Reports of minor burns to wrists and ankles and possibly a busted rib/ribs


----------



## andy665

The oft criticised Halo undoubtedly saved his live.

Very responsible broadcasting showing nothing until it was clear he was ok


----------



## Naddy37

Fantastic job all round in what was a shocking accident 

Think those in the safety/medical car should be wearing full face helmets, same as the F1 drivers, for obvious reasons!


----------



## Darlofan

Made up to see him jump out of that. Way the stewards have been this year possible penalty coming for not putting his steering wheel back on.


----------



## jenks

Feared the worse when I saw it. Absolutely amazed to see him alive let alone walking away. Big respect to the medical car crew who weren't wearing appropriate protection to deal with that situation but didn't hesitate.
Surely the debate the halo ends now.
Just seen a video of Grosjean from his hospital bed. Looking at the bandages on his hands I don't think he will be driving next weekend. However I don't think he'll be too bothered when he sees the footage.


----------



## nbray67

jenks said:


> However I don't think he'll be too bothered when he sees the footage.


I said something similar to the wife.

When he see's that back, he seriously needs to consider retirement as that's as close to death as you'd ever want to be.

The gods were looking down on him today for sure.

Horrific to see and yet so warming to see him emerge from that furnace he was trapped in.


----------



## P2K

It certainly was a big one.

Glad he is ok and he has walked away with only a few minor injuries, the halo saved his life!

It'll be interesting to see the outcome of how it happened.
Sky showed a piece of debris coming from Strolls (I think) car which hit Grosjean and then he seemed to steer right.


----------



## bluechimp

Unbelievable to walk away from that. The video from the hospital shows he is in good spirits, which is great to see.

Credit goes to the FIA and all the safety devices they implement. The halo was hated by many and Grosjean himself massively objected to it. I think this is a great example that safety can always be improved and when it is opposed, not to stop.


----------



## vsideboy

Just seen it on GMB, proper crash that.


----------



## muzzer

Doctors saying his visor melted also.
Having just seen the crash, he is one very very lucky boy and as so many have already said, this ends the debate about the halo i think.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> When he see's that back, he seriously needs to consider retirement as that's as close to death as you'd ever want to be.


Racing drivers don't seem to be wired that way. You only have to look back at how bad Niki Lauda's crash and the burns he suffered.

The length of barrier at that point turns out toward the track to create an escape route. Had the barrier been straight with the opening created behind it the car might possibly of slid down it but then with some other result.


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow - serious crash but good to see him do an interview later on in the evening all be it from a hospital bed with his hand bandage


----------



## andy665

Grosjean does not have a confirmed drive for 2021, maybe he should take yesterdays accident as a hint that maybe he has had his lucky escape and its maybe time to retire


----------



## -Jamie-

P2K said:


> It certainly was a big one.
> 
> Glad he is ok and he has walked away with only a few minor injuries, the halo saved his life!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the outcome of how it happened.
> 
> Sky showed a piece of debris coming from Strolls (I think) car which hit Grosjean and then he seemed to steer right.


Eh?

He caught the pack ahead carrying more speed, tried to make a move and then cut across Kyvat touching him, that's what turned him


----------



## Richf

-Jamie- said:


> Eh?
> 
> He caught the pack ahead carrying more speed, tried to make a move and then cut across Kyvat touching him, that's what turned him


No he is correct there was some debris that hit his car but from his onboard you could clearly see he steered across the track into Kyvat

Saw he is out for this weekend and I suspect with only one race after that potentially the season.

I think that car makes the drivers look bad as they need to drive at 105% all the time , I think its worn him down really and he wont miss that team, that said he is decent driver and worthy of a drive just perhaps not in F1

Great to see him get out I feared we had just seen a driver die


----------



## -Jamie-

Richf said:


> No he is correct there was some debris that hit his car but from his onboard you could clearly see he steered across the track into Kyvat
> 
> Saw he is out for this weekend and I suspect with only one race after that potentially the season.
> 
> I think that car makes the drivers look bad as they need to drive at 105% all the time , I think its worn him down really and he wont miss that team, that said he is decent driver and worthy of a drive just perhaps not in F1
> 
> Great to see him get out I feared we had just seen a driver die


You could see from every angle he tried to make a move and didn't realise Kyvat was on the outside thus touching him and sending him round, debris had nothing to do with it


----------



## Richf

-Jamie- said:


> Eh?
> 
> He caught the pack ahead carrying more speed, tried to make a move and then cut across Kyvat touching him, that's what turned him





-Jamie- said:


> You could see from every angle he tried to make a move and didn't realise Kyvat was on the outside thus touching him and sending him round, debris had nothing to do with it


Did you get confused where I said "he steered across the track into Kyvat" that I was suggesting that debris causes the incident? The fact remains his car was hit by debris


----------



## -Jamie-

Not at all but the debris didn't cause him to Steer across, he caught the other cars with more momentum and tried to go round them in an overtake


----------



## SteveW

bluechimp said:


> The halo was hated by many and Grosjean himself massively objected to it.


Yeah, good to see him make reference to that in the video from his hospital bed and then admit that it saved his life!

So glad he got out of that _relatively_ unscathed. His visor had melted, so much longer in that car it would have been an awful lot worse


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Romain spoke to his boss Guenther Steiner on the phone on Sunday night and then again face to face at the hospital on Monday morning, with the two making the decision he would skip "at least one race".


This is how racing drivers are wired. Romain wants to get back in the car. Circumstances with it being a triple header he may not get the chance.


----------



## SteveW

Andy from Sandy said:


> This is how racing drivers are wired. Romain wants to get back in the car. Circumstances with it being a triple header he may not get the chance.


It'll be a shame if he doesn't get to have a "final" race as such, given that it's unlikely he'll be racing in F1 next year.

He's shown flashes of brilliance in his time in F1 for sure, along with some real howlers!

Would still have been nice for him to have a "goodbye" race though, especailly after yesterday. Here's hoping he at least makes it to the paddock for Abu Dhabi even if he's not driving


----------



## m500dpp

It's difficult to get out of an F1 car quickly, undo seatbelt, take steering wheel off, use your arms to lift you up while you wriggle your legs free. I think Grosjean was extremely lucky the car broke in two, which made his escape so much easier. Undo seat belt and run like hell!


----------



## P2K

-Jamie- said:


> Eh?
> 
> He caught the pack ahead carrying more speed, tried to make a move and then cut across Kyvat touching him, that's what turned him





-Jamie- said:


> You could see from every angle he tried to make a move and didn't realise Kyvat was on the outside thus touching him and sending him round, debris had nothing to do with it





-Jamie- said:


> Not at all but the debris didn't cause him to Steer across, he caught the other cars with more momentum and tried to go round them in an overtake


That is what your eyes show you and your opinion, that is fine. I'm not here to argue, just to add a little conversation to the community. 

I agree, he goes right, makes contact with Kvyat and that sends him to the barriers. I just wondered if the debris had caused him to veer to the right.

It has been reported that the car impacted the barrier at 137mph. There are skid marks leading up to the barrier so we can easier presume that upon impact with the debris just before Romain veered right, he was doing at least 140mph.

There is no way you can say 100% "debris had nothing to do with it" and "the debris didn't cause him to steer across" without knowing the facts and waiting for the official investigation to come out.
Especially when the impact with the debris was at least 140mph.

However as I stated above, they are your opinions and that is fine, we all have them 

All I was suggesting in my original post is that we do not currently have all the facts so I was interested to know if the debris had had an impact on the crash or if it was purely driver error.


----------



## MrPassat

He was mega lucky to get out in that time.
As mentioned above actually getting out is difficult and it may have taken a while for him to come to his senses and realise what had happened.


----------



## SteveW

Looks like there will be two substitute drivers now for the next GP in Bahrain this weekend after Hamilton tested positive for Covid!


----------



## andy665

m500dpp said:


> It's difficult to get out of an F1 car quickly, undo seatbelt, take steering wheel off, use your arms to lift you up while you wriggle your legs free. I think Grosjean was extremely lucky the car broke in two, which made his escape so much easier. Undo seat belt and run like hell!


Every driver is tested every year as part of there Superlicence renewal- they have to be able to get of the car within 10 seconds


----------



## St Evelyn

andy665 said:


> Every driver is tested every year as part of there Superlicence renewal- they have to be able to get of the car within 10 seconds


Indeed they do, but that's in a controlled environment, not after a 54G impact with flames flaring up all around you...fair play that Grosjean managed to get out at all I think.


----------



## Derekh929

Well was it not great to see him getting pole and podium in Indy, well done to him, class result for a comeback for sure


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Romain was to drive some demo laps at the French GP with a days running on the following Tuesday.

With a change due to Turkey being removed he will get to drive the Mercedes 2019 winning car on just the Tuesday now.


----------



## Darlofan

Saw a pic of his burnt hand the other day. Looks nasty but so lucky that's all he ended up with.


----------

